# Home Check Needed in Maidstone Kent



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Home Check Needed in Maidstone Kent
What ALUK help do you need? Home Check
Contact/organisation details: Animal Lifeline UK
Permission: Do you have the rescues permission to post this template? Yes
Location (start) County and Postcode:Maidstone Kent

We need a very experienced Home Checker to check Rabbits,Guinea pigs and Small Furries this needs to be done Urgently

Can anyone please help?

Please email us at [email protected] or answer the thread on our site by clicking the following link
Home Check Needed in Maidstone Kent

You do not have to be a member to answer the thread but your post will not show up until a member of the team approves it first.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------

